# What is attacking my lawn?



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

I water regularly and have put out several different pesticides and this continues to get worse. Gonna do a chinch bug test this evening but can't imagine they survived all the pesticide I put out. 
It started as this














And spread to this


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

My guess is sod webworms. Google them. They are bad around Houston area this year. Do you see a lot of moths around your house, particularily in the shrubs and under your house eaves in the morning and sundown time?


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Haven't seen any moths


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Looks like Brown Patch . It's time to treat here in the south .


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Brown patch. Cool evenings are the culpret..


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

What's the best treatment for brown patch?


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

They sell all kinds of Fungusides (sp) apply and water in . It probable won't green up the spots you have , but will stop it from growing. Next year as soon as you have an evening 70 or below do it right away and it won't happen .


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

I put out nitro phos fungicide a month ago at the first sign and it did nothing.
Also applied consan triple action 20


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Any product that contains Daconil will be effective if used according to the directions given. If you would prefer a more natural solution, an application of liquid sulfur or copper would also work. Lowes/Home Depot/any  decent nursery will carry what you need. 

You can often prevent fungus problems in St Augustine by careful fertilization and watering...


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

Brown patch


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

My guess is you are partially to blame as you use a bunch of chemicals/ fertilizers. Your grass is not strong enough to fight off the on set of brown patch.

PLEASE do not take what I am saying personally, as I have been in your shoes.

It took a few years to get my yard healthy enough for the organic process to fully work. But once it did, no more yard dieases, and strong healthy grass that I hardly water (roots are deep)

Look into going organic
http://www.sanjacsupply.com/839/productive-planting-tips/how-to-go-organic-in-10-steps/

Consider your lawn telling you something
http://www.sanjacsupply.com/837/productive-planting-tips/checklist-for-healthy-soils/


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

X2 on using too many "-cides". Try going organic and you will see better results. I just came back from a 3 day workshop on soil health and biology and a lot of things they talked about made sense. Do a search on Elaine Ingham and what she says about pesticides and such.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

capt.dru said:


> X2 on using too many "-cides". *Try going organic and you will see better results. *I just came back from a 3 day workshop on soil health and biology and a lot of things they talked about made sense. Do a search on Elaine Ingham and what she says about pesticides and such.


*Please spread the word.*


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

capt.dru said:


> X2 on using too many "-cides". Try going organic and you will see better results. I just came back from a 3 day workshop on soil health and biology and a lot of things they talked about made sense. Do a search on Elaine Ingham and what she says about pesticides and such.


Thanks. I will start the organic way and see how it goes. I just hope I have something left next spring.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

My yard was a joke after the drought ... my neighbors made fun of me for putting out compost .... they were teasing me about my DIRT farm ....

Guess what - they just split the load I had delievered yesterday with me ... They are believers now.

Do not expect fast results - stay the course - and keep working at it


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

It's now going down the sides and heading toward the back. I have no idea what it is or how to stop it. Everyone on my street has is and it looks terrible. The master gardener at the extension office says chinch bugs but I don't find any when I do the test.


----------

